# Hello from back of beyond .... and a bit further



## 4UDI TT (May 11, 2009)

Bought an Audi TT in England and exported it and myself to NZ in 2003, should have left the car and me in blighty!

Did manage to get a nice number personalised number plate for about $300NZ, that's about 100 quid. Kiwis have no respect for a thing of beauty and have nicely scratched, bumped, dented my beauty.  [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Every bl....dy police car has a speed camera fixed in it and they target anything doing over 110kph (limit is 100kph). Never booked in the UK in 20 years, three times in the first three months!!!! :? One copper even had the nerve having booked me for 112kph to say "have a nice day". :x

And last but not least, Audi garages (and here i can only talk about the provinces, not the THREE, yes count them, THREE main cities), don't bother, you are better off talking to the car and asking it what the problem is. More likely to get a reply and a courteous sensible one at that.

Have you guessed, i'm not a fan of NZ. But i do like my little blue TT. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## Stats (Oct 26, 2007)

G'day mate & welcome to the forum.



4UDI TT said:


> Have you guessed, i'm not a fan of NZ. But i do like my little blue TT. [smiley=cheers.gif]


... don't get me started on UnZud ... think it's bad living there? ... try having them for your next door neighbour!! ...

joking!! :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

At least you have got the TT 

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  get yourself dack to the UK and along to a few TT meets


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum buddy

Id love to live in NZ, but it sounds like cars over there are not treated as they are in other countries.


----------



## 4UDI TT (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome everyone.

One big plus for NZ, low insurance!! And with an Audi (or any other prestige car) you need it.

You don't have to have insurance to drive a car (not even third party) and kids can drive i believe from age 15 (with a fully licenced passenger) but still no insurance! No wonder there is such a high death toll on the roads (comparatively speaking). you see kids driving to school in there parent's big V8 holdens (vauxhalls by any other name) and fords.

The other plus, my TT is a soft top and i do get to have the top down more often than not 8)

Strange how you take some things for granted. In the UK, the slightest whiff of winter and there's de-icing salt all over the road. Safe to drive but not so nice for our little darlings. NZ, no de-icing salt (not kind to the environment apparently) but kinder on the cars. Does make for some interesting and fun driving


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

